# FF road racing question



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

just wondering what is the best was for FF cars to drift, i heard people saying pull hand brake, but i tried and didnt work. the only way i do it and kindda work is to drive very fast on turn and make it kindda under steer and try to save it but it works like 1.:10 times


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

i meant "best way"


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Get going pretty fast. Downshift, stab the brakes quickly and cut the wheel hard. Works for me.

BTW raise your tire pressures.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, trail braking will bring the back end around a little bit more. Start turning in and tap the brakes to shift the weight of the car up front to lighten the back, and it should come around. Get a really thick rear anti sway bar too.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The rally trick of getting understeer in a front driver is to flick the wheel the opposite way before you turn. This transfers weight so the back end will be more neutral or will even oversteer. Also, higher tire pressure on the back than front (less rubber will be in contact with the surface) will facilitate drifting. In my 94 Sentra, dropping the throttle just before the apex brings the back around a bit too.


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

some people said drifting would make u go slower, and some people said it helps ur time. did anyone of yall tried timing urself between making fast turn and actually drift thu the turns? which was faster?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

w1thstyle said:


> *some people said drifting would make u go slower, and some people said it helps ur time. did anyone of yall tried timing urself between making fast turn and actually drift thu the turns? which was faster? *


It will make you go slower. The fastest laps are often the slowest looking ones to spectators because there is no smoke or screeching tires, just smooth proper racing lines.


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

o? but if its slower then why would people waste their time to learn how to drift? or is it like it slows u down in autoX but fast in road racing????


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

w1thstyle said:


> *o? but if its slower then why would people waste their time to learn how to drift? or is it like it slows u down in autoX but fast in road racing???? *


Style points? Just for the fun of it? Who knows? In rally racing drifting in those psycho AWD turdbo beasts is very helpful, and probably makes them faster.


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

yea man i have to say that drifting does look very cool, but nah if it not gonna make it fast den forget it... i will just practice my turns more... why waste time n money on something that wont make u go fast right?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Go hear to learn how to turn faster www.turnfast.com


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a little red and white book you can get, The secrets of Solo racing. It's a good read. It talks mainly about solo track racing and autocross.


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

Adam said:


> *There's a little red and white book you can get, The secrets of Solo racing. It's a good read. It talks mainly about solo track racing and autocross. *


is it possible u can find out the name of that book? i m very interested in reading that. and hey thankz barnoun! that webby helps a lot too!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

w1thstyle said:


> *
> 
> is it possible u can find out the name of that book? i m very interested in reading that. and hey thankz barnoun! that webby helps a lot too! *


That is the name. "The Secrets Of Solo Racing"


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

Cool thanz!!


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Drifting is slower if you're racing on a road surface. You switch over to gravel, dirt, or snow though, and drifting helps. The main benifit in the loose stuff is that you can get your car pointing in the correct direction earlier and adjust your trajectory through the turn with the throttle. If you try the classic racing line in the loose stuff and you're going to fast through the turn, you'll just slide straight off. If you go in too fast while going through sideways rally car style, you can use your throttle to keep you on the road as the car is already pointing in the correct direction. Or something like that!

Khiem


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

*Lime Creek*

Me and my friend drove all the way to austin to this place call Lime Creek today (i think thats the name). My friend was driving his sentra and i was driving my civic hatchback (well its my little brothers car actually.. i dont feel like driving the prelude becuz i dont have enough suspension work done to it) anyways that place is a super good place if u want to do a few road racing. but if u never do things like that b4 i suggest u go to autoX first. that place is like a 1 way road, with car coming from opporsite side, if you spin out u are pretty much fuAked because you would either fly into the lake or u fly into the wood. anyways when i first get there i was like SHIT! becuz its a mountain road, something you cant find in houston. The road goes up and down and then suddenly a big 360 turns and i almost fly out couple times. good thing my friend was in front of me so i can couple his moves and know when to stop. anyways i think i learn a lot today. learn how to handle turns better, know when to go and when to stop. its a pretty cool exp, just wanna share.


----------

